# Tips on fabricating this custom molding



## such sweet thunder (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

Please be kind, I'm new to woodworking. :icon_smile: I want to fabricate the custom molding below for my condo. I'm interested in the door casing and the floor molding, not the ornamentation on the door itself. It's the perfect mix of Victorian and simplicity that I've been searching for.










I would be beyond grateful if any of you would share some sage words on how to start the process of replicating it (molding size, router profile suggestions, plinth block size, fabrication, etc.) Do any of you know of any sources that would help with the process? Thank you in advance for any assistance you may be able to provide.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

It is very hard to see anything, at least on my screen. It looks like a rabbet on the door casing and a parting bead on the entablature.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been logging in for a while. If you are new to woodworking, we need to know what your abilities are and your tool access. For profile router bits, I would suggest looking at MLCS router bit catalog. Here is the link...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/

For a good source for tools and machines, I would suggest CPO outlets/reconditioned tools. Here is that link...
http://www.cpooutlets.com/reconditioned/reconditioned,default,sc.html

Now, for your abilities and woodworking knowledge...just ask some questions and we can guide you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's difficult to see the details. Could you post better pictures?








 







.


----------

